# Second snow for us



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

It came early. Heading out for more sand at 5:00 am


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Looks wet and heavy Care to narrow down what town your in/


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

Marathon, Ontario.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Just checked your location. So ,how are the Eskimos doing?


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

We are just fine. We put away the bikinis in July.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Please keep that stuff for at least another month before sending it south, there's way to much that needs to be done before I see that stuff.


----------



## GPS (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures. 

It's like giving the junkie his fix purplebou


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks good  
May I ask, why the upside down pushers?


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;840811 said:


> Looks good
> May I ask, why the upside down pushers?


I believe those are the reversible ones with rubber on one side and steel on the other?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

SuperdutyShane;840811 said:


> Looks good
> May I ask, why the upside down pushers?


Drunk operator. :laughing:


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

Advantage;840843 said:


> I believe those are the reversible ones with rubber on one side and steel on the other?


Yup. They are the pro tech switchblade. They work pretty good. We mostly use the rubber side. Another nice thing is that if your rubber were to tear or rip off or the steel edge were to fail you always have a backup pusher with you. My only complaint is that they steel side wear shoes wear a little to fast.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Send some here to Ohio Im ready.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

You can have that wet heavy stuff


----------

